# Meningitis



## blue ice (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Guys!!!

I would like to know if it is true that pigeon poop may cause meningitis? My wife is a little bit worried because it was told to her by a doctor.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is an artivcle I found, first few paragraphs will answer your question. Appears most disease are only transmitted IF your birds picks up the grems /spores somehwhere else & then brings it home. Kind of like sending a kid to school & they come home spreading germs. Lots of people on here use dust masks for this reason.

http://www.birdguard.com/pigeon-control.html


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

kbraden said:


> Here is an artivcle I found, first few paragraphs will answer your question. Appears most disease are only transmitted IF your birds picks up the grems /spores somehwhere else & then brings it home. Kind of like sending a kid to school & they come home spreading germs. Lots of people on here use dust masks for this reason.
> 
> http://www.birdguard.com/pigeon-control.html


The article you are referring to is written by a bird control co. trying to sell a product.Try this article written by the New York City Health Department;
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh/html/epi/epi-pigeon.shtml
Kurps

This Article has a copyright date of 2012 at the bottom.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

blue ice said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> I would like to know if it is true that pigeon poop may cause meningitis? My wife is a little bit worried because it was told to her by a doctor.


You must have a very strange doctor. 

Does he assume people eat it?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> You must have a very strange doctor.
> 
> *Does he assume people eat it?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

blue ice said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> I would like to know if it is true that pigeon poop may cause meningitis? My wife is a little bit worried because it was told to her by a doctor.


Pigeon poop may cause meningitis, but so can household dust, soil, contact with cats, dogs, other humans, etc . . . the list goes on and on, and unless you want to live inside a bubble, you will always be in contact with things that "may cause" meningitis. If you are a decently healthy person, and you dont cut yourself and rub pigeon droppings into your wound, you will most likely not get meningitis. If there is anything to be considered about, its about pigeon dust causing pigeon lung disease, which is not actually a microorganism that causes the diseases (like meningitis) but it is a hypersensitive allergy to the dust in your lungs. I wear a mask when I stir the dust up, such as when cleaning the loft.


----------



## blue ice (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Although the doctor's intent was to simply inform my wife, but I just find it annoying. She should have at least told my wife about the minimal probability of having it. 

*The bottom line is really to keep the loft clean on a regular basis in order to prevent diseases and complications. *


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

blue ice said:


> Thanks for the info. Although the doctor's intent was to simply inform my wife, but I just find it annoying. She should have at least told my wife about the minimal probability of having it.
> 
> *The bottom line is really to keep the loft clean on a regular basis in order to prevent diseases and complications. *


From what I've read, you're much more likely to get it from college students.  (I'm a college student...)

http://www.cdc.gov/meningitis/high-risk/college.html

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/2051995...e-meningitis-threatens-students/#.TzeI4-RnBGU


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I found this very informative: 


> Meningococcal disease is contagious and progresses very rapidly. The bacteria are spread person-to-person through the air by respiratory droplets (e.g., coughing, sneezing). The bacteria also can be transmitted through direct contact with an infected person, such as kissing.
> 
> Meningococcal bacteria attach to the mucosal lining of the nose and throat, where they can multiply. When the bacteria penetrate the mucosal lining and enter the bloodstream, they move quickly throughout the body and can cause damage to various organs.
> 
> ...


http://www.acha.org/projects_programs/meningitis/disease_info.cfm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

My friend got Meningitis from a tick bite. I guess it was bacterial?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Geting this from pigeons i would say is very rare if at all. Other birds roosting in a area where exposer To humans would be a greater risk. Back in 1979 A person contacted our racing club wanted to come to a meeting We said ok he came asked many questions We answered. Then he said his daughter had come down with menigitas. And had got it from birds Near and around a certion creek where birds had been roosting. As to what the doctors said. This was in a town about 45 mile from our city. He thought he could learn from our club. But also people spread this to each other from close contact. . I have never known or heard of any one getting from pigeons And I have been around many a pigeon keeper and multible thousands of pigeons. Only thing i have known a few that got pigeon breeder lung. And that can be protected aginst By clean lofts and masks And ventlation. For the most part. But remember the bridge collapse in Minn, at first they blamed it on PIGEONS until they checked and found out different. Worst desease pigeons transfers to humans is the desire to want to keep and make them your hobby.


----------



## blue ice (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comment re lee.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> My friend got Meningitis from a tick bite. I guess it was bacterial?


Yeah.


> Meningitis is a bacterial infection of the membranes covering the brain and spinal cord (meninges).


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001700/


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blue ice said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> I would like to know if it is true that pigeon poop may cause meningitis? My wife is a little bit worried because it was told to her by a doctor.


 I just did some very quick research on the net, and I found this article from the Mayo Clinic. I didn't see any mention of pigeons as a cause of this disease. 

http://www.bing.com/health/article/mayo-MADS00118/Meningitis?q=meningitis&qpvt=meningitis


----------

